# [SOLVED] Blue Screen on Playing Web Video - Not Random



## purplemon (Feb 2, 2011)

I’m having blue screen issues. Their appearance doesn’t seem to be random. They happen when I’m trying to load video from on line sources (YouTube, DailyMotion etc.)

I open the site, click to play the video, the little circle in the black screen begins to spin as it loads, then the circle and the computer lock then with in 10-15 seconds…I’m in blue heaven!

What’s new in my box? Updated Flash player ( think it was from 10..20 to 10..23), updated to XP SP3 (and the raft of security updates that come with it).
I’d thought about reverting to the older version of Flash Player, but I don’t know how (finding a new version is easy, going the other way, not so much)

These are examples of the blue screen data: One from yesterday afternoon and the other from about 9:30 pm this evening.

I have DDS logs if those are appropriate here
Any help with this would be great to have. 

Thanks, PM

0X0000008E(0XE0000001, 0XBA3E8925, 0XABBID820, 0X00000000)

Watchdog.sys – Address BA3E8925 BASE AT BA3E8000, DATE STAMP 41107D24

2-13-2011
0X0000008E(0XE0000001, 0XBA3E8925, 0XABA05820, 0X00000000)

Watchdog.sys – Address BA3E8925 BASE AT BA3E8000, DATE STAMP 480254ab


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Blue Screen on Playing Web Video - Not Random*

Update your motherboard chipset drivers (if an update is available).


----------



## techXtra (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Blue Screen on Playing Web Video - Not Random*

maybe its outdated video drivers

i had similar problem with video drivers than i downgrade drivers now its fine

if you updated drivers try downgrading

if you want try the previous flash version 

go to control panel add\remove remove flash

go to filehippo.com download the previous version and give it a shot


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Blue Screen on Playing Web Video - Not Random*

Go to the Start/Run and type *eventvwr.msc *and hit enter. In the Event Viewer open up *System* and *Application* on the left and look for any Red *X*'s. Double click it to find what application or driver is causing the crash. Also Go to C:\Windows\minidump and zip the Dump files and Attach them in your next post and we will analyze them for you.


----------



## purplemon (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Blue Screen on Playing Web Video - Not Random*

Minidumps attached


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Blue Screen on Playing Web Video - Not Random*

Hi

Both BSODs blame the same module - watchdog.sys
However this is a Microsoft file so the chances of it being the culprit are very slim.

I noticed the module before the watchdos module on the stack was your DirectX Graphics driver (dxg.sys). Although it is also a Microsoft module (and therefore the chances are slim it is the cause) it might be pointing in the direction of your Graphics card driver.

Therefore:
*1. As techXtra suggested update your graphics card driver.*
Since I do not know what model ATI card you have, if you already have the latest drivers try uninstalling and then reinstalling them.

```
ati2cqag ati2cqag.dll Wed Aug 01 04:10:29 2007 (46AFEB95)
ati2dvag ati2dvag.dll Wed Aug 01 05:02:05 2007 (46AFF7AD)
ati2mtag ati2mtag.sys Wed Aug 01 05:01:46 2007 (46AFF79A)
ati3duag ati3duag.dll Wed Aug 01 04:43:38 2007 (46AFF35A)
atikvmag atikvmag.dll Wed Aug 01 04:18:14 2007 (46AFED66)
atiok3x2 atiok3x2.dll Wed Aug 01 04:38:31 2007 (46AFF227)
ativvaxx ativvaxx.dll Wed Aug 01 04:32:34 2007 (46AFF0C2)
```
*2. Download and install a new version of DirectX.*
DirectX Web Installer 

```
dxg      dxg.sys      Sun Apr 13 20:38:27 2008 (48025323)
```
*3. If the above options don't work try running Driver Verifier. *(How to run Driver Verifier). If driver verifier results in a BSOD then zip the new minidump files and attach them to your next post - follow the procedure in step #6 below.

*4. Run Memtest *
which you can download from *here*. Download the ZIP file, extract the ISO and write it to CD using a program like *ImgBurn*.
Once written to CD, boot your PC with the CD and run Memtest. Allow the test to run through at least 3 passes or until it gives errors. If you have more than 1 memory module run the test on each module separately.

*5. You can also check your hard drive* 
for any errors. To do this go to *Start* -> *Run* -> type *chkdsk c: /r* -> click *Ok* . When asked if you want to force a dismount say *No*. When asked to schedule the check at the next startup say *Yes*. Restart your PC to allow chkdsk to run.

*6. Further BSODs?*
If you receive further BSODs then Download and run this application: *BSOD_XP_v1.3_jcgriff2_PROD.exe*.
Once it has finished running zip the folder *TSF_XP_Support* which can be found in your Documents folder.
Attach the zipped file to your next post.


```
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (4 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.101209-1647
Kernel base = 0x804d7000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x8055d720
..........................................................................................................
Debug session time: Fri Feb 18 21:37:50.709 2011 (UTC + 2:00)
System Uptime: 4 days 6:40:58.374
BugCheck 1000008E, {e0000001, ba418925, aca27820, 0}
Probably caused by : watchdog.sys ( watchdog!RaiseExceptionInThread+b )
KERNEL_MODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000008e)
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_watchdog!RaiseExceptionInThread+b
..........................................................................................................
b9f79000 b9fa6d80   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sun Apr 13 20:36:33 2008 (480252B1)
b0611000 b0632d00   afd      afd.sys      Thu Aug 14 12:04:35 2008 (48A40333)
b9f0b000 b9f22900   atapi    atapi.sys    Sun Apr 13 20:40:29 2008 (4802539D)
bf058000 bf0c6000   ati2cqag ati2cqag.dll Wed Aug 01 04:10:29 2007 (46AFEB95)
bf012000 bf058000   ati2dvag ati2dvag.dll Wed Aug 01 05:02:05 2007 (46AFF7AD)
b92be000 b9534000   ati2mtag ati2mtag.sys Wed Aug 01 05:01:46 2007 (46AFF79A)
bf142000 bf42ef40   ati3duag ati3duag.dll Wed Aug 01 04:43:38 2007 (46AFF35A)
bf0c6000 bf117000   atikvmag atikvmag.dll Wed Aug 01 04:18:14 2007 (46AFED66)
bf117000 bf142000   atiok3x2 atiok3x2.dll Wed Aug 01 04:38:31 2007 (46AFF227)
bf42f000 bf5a9780   ativvaxx ativvaxx.dll Wed Aug 01 04:32:34 2007 (46AFF0C2)
bf5aa000 bf5f0d00   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Fri Jan 07 16:09:01 2011 (4D271E7D)
ba73e000 ba73ec00   audstub  audstub.sys  Fri Aug 17 22:59:40 2001 (3B7D85BC)
ba5fe000 ba5ff080   Beep     Beep.SYS     Fri Aug 17 22:47:33 2001 (3B7D82E5)
ba4b8000 ba4bb000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Fri Aug 17 22:49:09 2001 (3B7D8345)
ba188000 ba197900   Cdfs     Cdfs.SYS     Sun Apr 13 21:14:21 2008 (48025B8D)
ba258000 ba267600   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sun Apr 13 20:40:45 2008 (480253AD)
ba0e8000 ba0f4180   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sun Apr 13 21:16:21 2008 (48025C05)
ba0d8000 ba0e0e00   disk     disk.sys     Sun Apr 13 20:40:46 2008 (480253AE)
b9f23000 b9f48700   dmio     dmio.sys     Sun Apr 13 20:44:45 2008 (4802549D)
ba5ac000 ba5ad700   dmload   dmload.sys   Fri Aug 17 22:58:15 2001 (3B7D8567)
b95a4000 b95b2b00   drmk     drmk.sys     Sun Apr 13 20:45:12 2008 (480254B8)
b0521000 b0538900   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Sun Apr 13 20:40:29 2008 (4802539D)
ba65c000 ba65d100   dump_WMILIB dump_WMILIB.SYS Fri Aug 17 23:07:23 2001 (3B7D878B)
b068d000 b068f900   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Fri Aug 17 22:53:19 2001 (3B7D843F)
bf000000 bf011600   dxg      dxg.sys      Sun Apr 13 20:38:27 2008 (48025323)
ba6fb000 ba6fbd00   dxgthk   dxgthk.sys   Fri Aug 17 22:53:12 2001 (3B7D8438)
b9269000 b92aa000   e1e5132  e1e5132.sys  Fri Apr 13 22:12:48 2007 (461FE440)
abca4000 abcc7180   Fastfat  Fastfat.SYS  Sun Apr 13 21:14:28 2008 (48025B94)
ba490000 ba491000   fdc      fdc.sys      unavailable (00000000)
b9554000 b955ee00   Fips     Fips.SYS     Sun Apr 13 20:33:27 2008 (480251F7)
b9e24000 b9e43b00   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sun Apr 13 20:32:58 2008 (480251DA)
ba5fc000 ba5fdf00   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Fri Aug 17 22:49:37 2001 (3B7D8361)
b9f49000 b9f67880   ftdisk   ftdisk.sys   Fri Aug 17 22:52:41 2001 (3B7D8419)
806e5000 80705d00   hal      halmacpi.dll Sun Apr 13 20:31:27 2008 (4802517F)
b921d000 b9245000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Thu May 26 17:46:29 2005 (4295EF55)
b9534000 b953d000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sun Apr 13 20:45:25 2008 (480254C5)
ba3a0000 ba3a6180   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sun Apr 13 20:45:22 2008 (480254C2)
b8ec2000 b8ec4880   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sun Apr 13 20:45:27 2008 (480254C7)
ad7cd000 ad80de00   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Tue Oct 20 18:20:15 2009 (4ADDE33F)
b8f46000 b8f48180   i2omgmt  i2omgmt.SYS  Sun Apr 13 20:41:22 2008 (480253D2)
b9e44000 b9f0b000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Wed Mar 21 21:23:05 2007 (46018619)
ba248000 ba252480   imapi    imapi.sys    Sun Apr 13 20:40:57 2008 (480253B9)
ba238000 ba240e00   intelppm intelppm.sys Sun Apr 13 20:31:31 2008 (48025183)
b0633000 b0658500   ipnat    ipnat.sys    Sun Apr 13 20:57:10 2008 (48025786)
b0702000 b0714600   ipsec    ipsec.sys    Sun Apr 13 21:19:42 2008 (48025CCE)
ba0a8000 ba0b1180   isapnp   isapnp.sys   Sun Apr 13 20:36:40 2008 (480252B8)
ba4b0000 ba4b6000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sun Apr 13 20:39:46 2008 (48025372)
b8f36000 b8f39900   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sun Apr 13 20:39:47 2008 (48025373)
ba5a8000 ba5a9b80   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Fri Aug 17 22:49:10 2001 (3B7D8346)
aaca7000 aacd1180   kmixer   kmixer.sys   Sun Apr 13 20:45:07 2008 (480254B3)
b91fa000 b921c700   ks       ks.sys       Sun Apr 13 21:16:34 2008 (48025C12)
b9dfb000 b9e11b00   KSecDD   KSecDD.sys   Wed Jun 24 13:18:40 2009 (4A420B90)
b9116000 b9144000   MarvinBus MarvinBus.sys Fri Sep 23 23:17:57 2005 (43347105)
ba600000 ba601080   mnmdd    mnmdd.SYS    Fri Aug 17 22:57:28 2001 (3B7D8538)
ba350000 ba355a00   mouclass mouclass.sys Sun Apr 13 20:39:47 2008 (48025373)
b8eba000 b8ebcf80   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Fri Aug 17 22:47:57 2001 (3B7D82FD)
ba0b8000 ba0c2580   MountMgr MountMgr.sys Sun Apr 13 20:39:45 2008 (48025371)
adcf3000 add1f180   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sun Apr 13 20:32:42 2008 (480251CA)
b0561000 b05d0400   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Wed Feb 24 15:11:05 2010 (4B852569)
ba3b0000 ba3b4a80   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sun Apr 13 20:32:38 2008 (480251C6)
ba2a8000 ba2b0900   msgpc    msgpc.sys    Sun Apr 13 20:56:32 2008 (48025760)
ba554000 ba557c80   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sun Apr 13 20:36:45 2008 (480252BD)
b9d14000 b9d2db80   Mup      Mup.sys      Sun Apr 13 21:17:05 2008 (48025C31)
b9d2e000 b9d5a980   NDIS     NDIS.sys     Sun Apr 13 21:20:35 2008 (48025D03)
b9ab1000 b9ab3780   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sun Apr 13 20:57:27 2008 (48025797)
ae1ec000 ae1ef900   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sun Apr 13 20:55:57 2008 (4802573D)
b91e3000 b91f9580   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sun Apr 13 21:20:41 2008 (48025D09)
ba2d8000 ba2e2000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Tue Nov 02 17:17:02 2010 (4CD02B6E)
b9574000 b957c780   netbios  netbios.sys  Sun Apr 13 20:56:01 2008 (48025741)
b0659000 b0680c00   netbt    netbt.sys    Sun Apr 13 21:20:59 2008 (48025D1B)
ba3b8000 ba3bf880   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sun Apr 13 20:32:38 2008 (480251C6)
804d7000 806e5000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Thu Dec 09 15:06:55 2010 (4D00D46F)
b9d5b000 b9de7600   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sun Apr 13 21:15:49 2008 (48025BE5)
ba7bb000 ba7bbb80   Null     Null.SYS     Fri Aug 17 22:47:39 2001 (3B7D82EB)
ba330000 ba334d00   PartMgr  PartMgr.sys  Sun Apr 13 20:40:48 2008 (480253B0)
b9f68000 b9f78a80   pci      pci.sys      Sun Apr 13 20:36:43 2008 (480252BB)
ba670000 ba670d00   pciide   pciide.sys   Fri Aug 17 22:51:49 2001 (3B7D83E5)
ba328000 ba32e180   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sun Apr 13 20:40:29 2008 (4802539D)
b075d000 b0780a80   portcls  portcls.sys  Sun Apr 13 21:19:40 2008 (48025CCC)
b91d2000 b91e2e00   psched   psched.sys   Sun Apr 13 20:56:36 2008 (48025764)
ba4a0000 ba4a4580   ptilink  ptilink.sys  Fri Aug 17 22:49:53 2001 (3B7D8371)
ba0f8000 ba101300   PxHelp20 PxHelp20.sys Wed Jun 24 01:16:17 2009 (4A416241)
b8ed6000 b8ed8280   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Fri Aug 17 22:55:39 2001 (3B7D84CB)
ba278000 ba284880   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sun Apr 13 21:19:43 2008 (48025CCF)
ba288000 ba292200   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sun Apr 13 20:57:31 2008 (4802579B)
ba298000 ba2a3d00   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sun Apr 13 21:19:47 2008 (48025CD3)
ba4a8000 ba4ac080   raspti   raspti.sys   Fri Aug 17 22:55:32 2001 (3B7D84C4)
b05d1000 b05fbe80   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sun Apr 13 21:28:38 2008 (48025EE6)
ba602000 ba603080   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Fri Aug 17 22:46:56 2001 (3B7D82C0)
b91a2000 b91d1e80   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sun Apr 13 20:32:50 2008 (480251D2)
ba268000 ba276100   redbook  redbook.sys  Sun Apr 13 20:40:27 2008 (4802539B)
b0781000 b0bd8000   RtkHDAud RtkHDAud.sys Wed May 02 10:21:09 2007 (463849F5)
ba5e8000 ba5e9a80   serscan  serscan.sys  Fri Aug 17 22:53:28 2001 (3B7D8448)
b9e12000 b9e23f00   sr       sr.sys       Sun Apr 13 20:36:50 2008 (480252C2)
adb2e000 adb85380   srv      srv.sys      Thu Aug 26 15:39:48 2010 (4C766EA4)
ba5ea000 ba5eb100   swenum   swenum.sys   Sun Apr 13 20:39:52 2008 (48025378)
adbe6000 adbf4d80   sysaudio sysaudio.sys Sun Apr 13 21:15:55 2008 (48025BEB)
b06a9000 b0701480   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Jun 20 13:51:09 2008 (485B99AD)
ba498000 ba49ca80   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sun Apr 13 21:00:04 2008 (48025834)
ba2b8000 ba2c1f00   termdd   termdd.sys   Sun Apr 13 20:38:36 2008 (4802532C)
b8f5e000 b9116000   TM_CFW   TM_CFW.sys   Wed Jul 15 11:33:41 2009 (4A5DA275)
ac9b7000 ac9cd000   tmactmon tmactmon.sys Mon Jul 19 12:02:27 2010 (4C4422B3)
adcc6000 adcf3000   tmcomm   tmcomm.sys   Mon Jul 19 12:02:17 2010 (4C4422A9)
aca08000 aca17000   tmevtmgr tmevtmgr.sys Mon Jul 19 12:02:20 2010 (4C4422AC)
ba1b8000 ba1c5000   tmpreflt tmpreflt.sys Fri Jul 30 11:28:46 2010 (4C529B4E)
b05fc000 b0610500   tmtdi    tmtdi.sys    Wed Jul 15 11:35:52 2009 (4A5DA2F8)
ae040000 ae08c000   tmxpflt  tmxpflt.sys  Fri Jul 30 11:28:51 2010 (4C529B53)
b9144000 b91a1f00   update   update.sys   Sun Apr 13 20:39:46 2008 (48025372)
ba3c0000 ba3c7d80   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sun Apr 13 20:45:38 2008 (480254D2)
ba5f8000 ba5f9280   USBD     USBD.SYS     Fri Aug 17 23:02:58 2001 (3B7D8682)
ba488000 ba48f600   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sun Apr 13 20:45:34 2008 (480254CE)
b95b4000 b95c2880   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sun Apr 13 20:45:36 2008 (480254D0)
b9245000 b9268200   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sun Apr 13 20:45:34 2008 (480254CE)
ba390000 ba396700   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Sun Apr 13 20:45:37 2008 (480254D1)
ba480000 ba485080   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sun Apr 13 20:45:34 2008 (480254CE)
ba3a8000 ba3ad200   vga      vga.sys      Sun Apr 13 20:44:40 2008 (48025498)
b92aa000 b92bdf00   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sun Apr 13 20:44:39 2008 (48025497)
ba0c8000 ba0d4c80   VolSnap  VolSnap.sys  Sun Apr 13 20:41:00 2008 (480253BC)
ae08c000 ae1cf6a0   vsapint  vsapint.sys  Fri Jul 30 11:05:33 2010 (4C5295DD)
b9584000 b958c700   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sun Apr 13 20:57:20 2008 (48025790)
ba418000 ba41c500   watchdog watchdog.sys Sun Apr 13 20:44:59 2008 (480254AB)
ad678000 ad68c480   wdmaud   wdmaud.sys   Sun Apr 13 21:17:18 2008 (48025C3E)
bf800000 bf9c4e00   win32k   win32k.sys   Fri Dec 31 15:10:23 2010 (4D1DD63F)
ba5aa000 ba5ab100   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Fri Aug 17 23:07:23 2001 (3B7D878B)
b9de8000 b9dfaf00   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Fri Sep 29 03:55:43 2006 (451C7D1F)
```


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Blue Screen on Playing Web Video - Not Random*

in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## purplemon (Feb 2, 2011)

My thanks to all. I updated the ATI driver and reinstalled activex. That seems to have worked.

Doh!! I spoke too soon. Blue screen's back, but w/different errors. More later.

I went back and re-reinstalled the display driver. I haven't had a blue screen since the 19th. I think this problem is fixed. 

Again, my thanks to all for your help.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Blue Screen on Playing Web Video - Not Random*

glad you have it sorted


----------

